#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-26
<Tribaal> Hey folks
<ebel> yo
<Tribaal> Is anybody looking for a flatmate starting in November, by any chance? I've looked around the net and there seems to be enough offers, but I figured it could be fun to have an ubuntero as a flatmate :)
<Tribaal> (in Dublin, I should add)
<czajkowski> aloha
<terran> well Laurz
<ebel> Tribaal: you could try emailing the ubuntu-ie mailing list, or some of the other techy mailing lists (e.g. ILUG, Python Ireland, Ruby Ireland, etc.)
<ebel> more people there than are on IRC regularly
<ebel> (and TOG mailing list, think there's a PHP list aswell)
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping pong
<Tribaal> ebel: will do, thanks for the tip
<czajkowski> http://breakingnews.ie/ireland/twitter-to-open-dublin-office-522018.html
<Tribaal> hehe nice
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> I think my mail fell on deaf ears last week
<delcoyote> I'm hibernating
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-27
<czajkowski> aloha hows folks ?
<czajkowski> I can defiantely see the advantages to seeing what some teams do and set an expirary on members on teams
<czajkowski> as in you need to actually click a button to re add yourself after x amoutn of time
<czajkowski> good way to see if yoru team is what you think it is
<slashtom> what are you talking about?
<czajkowski> so people join a team
<czajkowski> and may forget they've joined a team
<czajkowski> thought process now is to set an expirary time for people
<czajkowski> 1 year or 18 months or 2 years
<czajkowski> after that time
<czajkowski> people get sent a mail asking them do they want to renew membership
<czajkowski> atm we've unlimtied expiration
<slashtom> i didn't think we maintain a membership list
 * slashtom is confused
<ebel> slashtom: on launchpad
<slashtom> not loco directory?
<slashtom> or the wiki
<ebel> launchpad is a tool for developing software in a distributed way, it has source code hosting, bugs and also teams, so you can join a team to work on stuff.
<slashtom> or the website
<ebel> locos have teams
<czajkowski> slashtom: why do you always mention all the other tools, everyone signs up to a team via LP, thats how Ubuntu operates. it pulls in that intfo to the LD. wiki and website are seperate and have nothing to do with membership
<slashtom> i was always telling people that we don't really have a membership, just join it (i haven't signed up)
<czajkowski> but we do
<czajkowski> it's how a team is made up of members
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> problem is now we're seeing teams like ie with many members
<czajkowski> who clearly are not active
<czajkowski> so its not giving an accurate view of the team imo
<slashtom> does it matter?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> it does
<slashtom> i don't think i have signed up
<czajkowski> then technically you are not on the team
<czajkowski> it's just a way to see how many members there are
<czajkowski> what size a team etc
<Tribaal> there's something like this going on in the Swiss LoCo (the only one I can speak for)
<Tribaal> we're weeding out inactive members
<Tribaal> there are too many of them
<moylan> perhaps sending a reminder say 6-12 months after last activity to resubscribe.  won't happen if they are active?
<slashtom> count the people attending ubuntu hours? ;)
<moylan> cruel! :-)
<czajkowski> Tribaal: aye thats one loco alright
<czajkowski> many locos are now doing this
<czajkowski> one way to see what's an active team
<czajkowski> and what's just numbers
<slashtom> i still need to find a venue, thinking saturday 22nd octover, in the early afternoon
<slashtom> in a coffee shop in town, would suit
<moylan> 'damn that lousy smarch weather'
<czajkowski> http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/home/fixtures/poolstage.html
<czajkowski> keep an eye on that
<czajkowski> to avoid clashing with games
<czajkowski> just a bit of advice
<slashtom> meh
<slashtom> people don't tend to go to coffee shops to watch the game, so it will be grand
<slashtom> moylan: any ideas, i'm thinking about 2pm just after lunch when places will be a little quieter
<slashtom> the whole point being that the mid-week ubuntu hours held in a bar, are not working
<slashtom> so i would like to try something better, and something without alcohol involved
<slashtom> s/better/different/
<moylan> i have no idea what my schedule will be like then.  kinda chaotic at the mo.  though sat @ 2pm is worth a shot otherwise.
<slashtom> aye, somewhere in town with food, coffee and tables
<slashtom> wifi doesn't matter, most of us have androids and can tether :)
<BenChapman> Woo finally got unity working
<slashtom> you would be the fist!
<slashtom> first*
<czajkowski> mail sent re cd allocation
<czajkowski> ebel: ^^
<ebel> ah yes
 * ebel should get on that
 * slashtom apologies for being argumentative
<czajkowski> where?
<slashtom> mailing list
<delcoyote> I'm in
<slashtom> grand
<delcoyote> hi all by the way, I am always reading your posts/mails ,not very participative, but watching carefully everything
<BenChapman> hello delcoyote: I'm not even subscribed to the mailing list xD
<slashtom> you should subscribe
 * slashtom has just called an Ubuntu Hour
<czajkowski> delcoyote: :)
<delcoyote> Hi BenChapman I'm not even doing IT as a job/study, but willing to get closer and closer. I'm stuck with my knowledge. I learn if I see an example, and I can't or don't have access to any examples, physical examples.. hard to explain...
<slashtom> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ie
<BenChapman> Ah, you see I use ubuntu daily :)
<BenChapman> slashtom: just subbed there :P
<BenChapman> aaaand confirmed
<slashtom> good good
<delcoyote> czajkowski, long time no see... I'm planning to get a life.. sounds funny but is that way haha
<BenChapman> gah, can't remember how to update default progs on ubntu
<delcoyote> I was at Google offices a week ago, checking the food... :-)
<slashtom> "I propose Saturday 22 October, 2pm in a coffee shop in Dublin City Centre." - email regarding call to for an Ubuntu Hour
<BenChapman> got it
<BenChapman> delcoyote: It's amazing isn't it!!
<delcoyote> Yes, shushi to order.. and loads of stuff, amazing true
<delcoyote> I know the head chef, he is a great chef btw
<BenChapman> I had pizza :)
<delcoyote> He is one of the best pizza chefs
<delcoyote> Pasta is he is speciality (off topic sorry!) :-)
<slashtom> delcoyote: what were you doing at google?
<BenChapman> delcoyote: IRC always ends up off top
<BenChapman> *topic
<delcoyote> When the guy from the States comes over he is delighted with it
<delcoyote> I was visiting my friend the head chef
<delcoyote> slashtom, I am a chef, linux is my hobby wannabe
<slashtom> grand, food is a particular interest of mine
<delcoyote> Don't want to get stuck only with Ubuntu, I am looking also at openbsd, and other flavours, Debian probably will be my main learning key point
<delcoyote> slashtom, food as?
<slashtom> such as that i like to consume it several times a day :)
<delcoyote> Same here.. I have breakfast twice, and almost twice everything :-)
<slashtom> Debian is my preferred distro, but I use Ubuntu on my work machine
<BenChapman> delcoyote: Debian and Ubuntu are amazingly similar
<BenChapman> delcoyote: The main differences are release cycles and front ends
<delcoyote> yes, I been playing around with linux instalation since... Mandriva... year I cant even remember, but Ubuntu wasn't even there
<delcoyote> I still have the laptop I was messing with, and now has openbsd on it, and has been switched off... maybe 1-2 years now
<delcoyote> slashtom, food and linux.... that is my interest and many more..
<BenChapman> 2003/4 was mmy first
<delcoyote> opensoftware...
<delcoyote> have three ,four servers running debian and ubuntu
<BenChapman> awesome :)
<slashtom> delcoyote: if you like the food and open source, combine the too ;)
<delcoyote> but I haven't got much clue of what i am doing yet
<delcoyote> thats the idea slashtom
<delcoyote> but I can't figure out DNS
<BenChapman> delcoyote: What can't you figure out about it?
<delcoyote> and I supose if I had someone close that I could peek into, it could be handy and quicker for me to learn
<slashtom> http://www.recipeswiki.org/wiki/Main_Page :P
<slashtom> where are you based delcoyote?
<delcoyote> that's nothing slashtom I'm a bit more ambitious :-)
<delcoyote> Dublin
<delcoyote> I guess I will have to plan something and I already had some stuff in my head
<slashtom> i know, but valueable information - open source recipes :)
<BenChapman> delcoyote: are you interested in some specific aspect of DNS?
<slashtom> are you up for the Ubuntu Hour
<slashtom> or maybe the Tog open social on saturday?
<delcoyote> yes BenChapman everything about them.. must read O'reillys DNS book..
<BenChapman> since I'm in Dublin and are confident with DNS theory and practice
<slashtom> http://www.tog.ie/2011/09/open-social-october-1st/
<delcoyote> I wouldn't mind to play around with servers also, and to practice some other stuff with them
<delcoyote> bookmarking...
<delcoyote> I can't commit but I am willing to start moving this year coming... ending
<delcoyote> Would like to go yes, but not sure about if I can or not
<delcoyote> I do work some weekends
<slashtom> there is #tog here on freenode, for the dublin hackerspace
<BenChapman> delcoyote: do you have your own DNS server?
<delcoyote> no Ben not yet... but yes I do... as I do but is not setup yet
<BenChapman> ah ok
<BenChapman> :)
<delcoyote> I supose if I get a standalaone machine it would make my head easier
<delcoyote> I have a feww desktops around
<BenChapman> cool cool, well if you run into problems ping, shout, email, IM: admin@dismiz.com
<BenChapman> though I'll be around here a fair bit
<delcoyote> thanks a million.. I need time...
<delcoyote> have also some hardware around to be fixed.. loads of things are around me... need 72 hours a day...
<delcoyote> I think by Christmas I might have something moving...
<BenChapman> lol cool cool
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-28
<slashtom> morning airurando
<airurando> hey slashtom
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> good morning
<airurando> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows the wee kids
<airurando> good.  at school.
<airurando> forgot to ask you... How id the new job going?
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> very busy
<airurando> that's great
<czajkowski> meetings
<czajkowski> lots of them
<czajkowski> into onenow
<czajkowski> bye
<BenChapman> Morning folks
<Tribaal> Hi
<BenChapman> Tribaal: Hey :)
<Tribaal> my flatmate email wasn't very successful :) I'll try normal channels instead :)
<Tribaal> is it uncommon / weird to share flats in Ireland? Or is it just bad luck?
<slashtom> common enough, http://daft.ie/
<ebel> quite common.
<Tribaal> alright
<Tribaal> thanks :)
<dumb1224> my virtual terminal is behaving strangly...
<dumb1224> it doesn't wrap the line that is longer than the width of the window
<dstaar1> did you try to resize your terminal window?
<dumb1224> it then displays random charactors,usually some command you type previously. any solution?
<dumb1224> yea, after maximise the window its fine
<dstaar1> that sounds really strange
<dumb1224> but only within the width of the window.
<dumb1224> i ssh onto another machine and this behaviour is gone,,so must have something to do with the terminal
<dstaar1> it seems so.
<dumb1224> I have also installed konsole and it's the same behaviour
<dumb1224> although I didn't install the whole KDE
<dstaar1> sounds weird
<dstaar1> but i have absolutely no idea
<dumb1224> no problem thanks all the same...:D
<BenChapman> Slashtom Tribaal: It's easy enough *once* you find the right place with the right people :P
<BenChapman> Short term lets are a bitch to find though :(
<dumb1224> such a beaUtiFull day!! ^_____^
<dumb1224> indian summer?
<dstaar1> also in germany a nice and sunny day
<BenChapman> :D
<dumb1224> dstaar1: you are in germany?
<BenChapman> Shame I'm stuck in an office, but at least there's a huge window beside me
<dstaar1> yep i'm in germany
<dstaar1> i'll live in dublin for half a year from 2012 to 2013 that's why i am here
<dumb1224> dstaar1: nice!
<BenChapman> dstaar1: erasmus year or something like that?
<dstaar1> that was my plan but my university has no exchange contract with dublin
<BenChapman> Ah, that sucks. :(
<BenChapman> So what are you doing instead?
<dstaar1> yeah a lot. my plan now is to work in dublin
<BenChapman> oh cool. Found a job yet ?
<BenChapman> actually, may be a bit early :P
<dstaar1> no it's too early.
<BenChapman> Yeah, so what is it that you do?
<dstaar1> i wanna start my search in fall next year
<dstaar1> right now i study computer science in a master program
 * slashtom gets told to go out on the roof and use up megabytes... lovely day for it :P
 * BenChapman wishes there was a roof...
<BenChapman> there is technically a roof but it's locked
<slashtom> well, it's a large 4th floor balcony pointing out towards the equater
<dstaar1> BenChapman maybe you know some good addresses for getting a job.
<BenChapman> dstaar1: I'm afraid I'm not sure what specifically you're looking for, is it engineering type jobs or more software based?
<BenChapman> Or just anything you can get?
<slashtom> dstaar1: try monster.ie
<dumb1224> slashtom: you mean facing south?
<BenChapman> dstaar1: http://technicaljobs.ie/ might be a good place to start also
<dstaar1> i prefer software based, preferable as programmer
<slashtom> yes, that's the direction of the eqautor
<BenChapman> dstaar1: and what languages do you use?
<dumb1224> our roof is full of solar panels and research equips
<slashtom> the satellite is above the indian ocean, and i need to test today :P
<BenChapman> slashtom: sounds aweosme :P
<slashtom> $5/MB though
<BenChapman> that's how much you get charged?
<slashtom> aye
<BenChapman> that's not much more than mobile internet cost in Ireland a few years ago :P
<slashtom> yes, and call rates of around $1/min
<slashtom> although if you want 256Kb of guarenteed bandwidth that will cost you about $30/min
<dstaar1> it's like a talk from 1992
<BenChapman> lol
<BenChapman> I wasn't even born then
<dstaar1> oh, dear my young fellow :D
<BenChapman> ;) 1993... a year later, 24 days before a japanese man started work on Ruby
<dumb1224> slashtom: what satellite? commercial or research one?
<dstaar1> god bless Matz :D
<dumb1224> slashtom: i see
<slashtom> commercial, inmarsat
<ebel> dstaar1: try mailing lists & look at the archives. e.g. ILUG, python ireland, ruby ireland, etc.
<dstaar1> BenChapman: You are a ruby lover?
<BenChapman> Gosh no, not at all. I'm a PHP dev
<ebel> (for jobs that is. and apply for jobs from a long time ago, I've replied to job adverts that were 12 months old, etc.)
<dstaar1> hi ebel.
<dstaar1> i already subscribed at the ILUG mailing list
<BenChapman> Speaking of which. this OpenERP thread has been going for ages
<dumb1224> dstaar1: which part of germany are you from?I've been to the baden wurttemberg state last summer
<dstaar1> i live in the suburban area of berlin
<dumb1224> dstaar1: black forest,,,nice place
<dstaar1> in the south east
<dumb1224> oh cool
<dstaar1> it is a nice region.
<czajkowski> aloha
<dstaar1> but far away from baden würtemberg :D
<BenChapman> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> BenChapman: howdy
<czajkowski> hows things
<dumb1224> yea...technically I went to freiburg,,,in the black forest area
<dstaar1> ebel: You mean it's a good strategy to apply for old job offerings?
<dstaar1> it's nice for vacation but i don't wanna work there ^^
<ebel> dstaar1: yes, apply for old job offerings. A lot of the time the company might not have found a person, or they might be still hiring.
<BenChapman> I've never actually applied for a job through an advert... I've always gone to companies I wanted to work for (not that I have much experience of it)
<dstaar1> nice, thank you. That's smart.
<ebel> BenChapman: that works too. :)
<dstaar1> is there something like an overview for startups in dublin?
<BenChapman> dstaar1: as in like a list of startups?
<dstaar1> something like that, yes.
<dstaar1> i'm just collecting strategies et cetera.
<dstaar1> like i said, i'll start applying in february, march.
<slashtom> you mean like Twitter? ;)
<dstaar1> twitter search for jobs in dublin is really great
<BenChapman> dstaar1: Oh yeah, the irish twitter community is pretty close knit :) It's easy enough to find people and network!
<BenChapman> other places to look would be http://www.thedigitalhub.com/ , http://www.gec.ie/
<BenChapman> companies in there
<BenChapman> Dogpatch Labs (a startup incubator) launches on Thursday, would be worth a look :)
<dstaar1> i mean #ubuntu-ie is the best example, i appreciate your help and until now it seems pretty easy to get in contact with people
<slashtom> i meant, that twitter is one of the latest dublin startups ;)
<BenChapman> slashtom: not really a startup is it?
<BenChapman> :/
<dstaar1> slashtom: sorry didn't understand that :D
<slashtom> right, i need to head outside to look for the satellite, bbl
<dumb1224> I'm a bit confused...search for companies on twitter or jobs on twitter?
<dstaar1> actually jobs, a search like: "jobs, dublin"
<BenChapman> dumb1224: well if you network with irish people on twitter, particularly dev community then you'll likely find people who will gladly give your CV a bit of time
<dumb1224> wow...and what tools you use to search tweets?some specialised webapp I suppose?
<BenChapman> dstaar1: Not into web development at all are you? :p
<ebel> yes, find companies on twitter and ask the,
<ebel> Have a look at conferences in ireland, and look at the name of companies speaking/sponsoring them
<BenChapman> That's how I got my first contract work:)
<dstaar1> sometimes i do web development with rails or java ;)
<dstaar1> dumb: i just use the web search or the twitter client in my phone
<dumb1224> thanks for the tips
<dstaar1> your welcome
<dstaar1> my hope at all is to get in contact with people who hire, or getting hints for nice companies.
<BenChapman> dstaar1: well, my company is pretty nice ;)
<dstaar1> i mean in berlin it won't be a problem for me cause i know the community there ;)
<dstaar1> benchapman: what's the name for your company?
<BenChapman> http://disruptivedev.com/
<BenChapman> but we primarily do php/mysql
<BenChapman> that said, we're using java a lot lately
<dstaar1> i'm flexible ;)
<BenChapman> and looking to expand rapidly in the next year, so I'll keep you informed and in mind :)
<dstaar1> sounds great :)
<dstaar1> i'm the man you're looking for :D
<dstaar1> i'm going to take my launch
<dstaar1> see you later
<dumb1224> hi,if I run ubuntu hardy, 8.04 pretty old release,
<dumb1224> I find that packages available in 10.04 are not in the 8.04 repository
<dumb1224> my source repository is the irish one, is that normal?
<ebel> sometimes new packages are added
<ebel> also old releases don't have the package repository anymore
<BenChapman> ebel: is it possible to add the new repos to the old, or do you essentially end up dist-upgrading
<BenChapman> ?
<ebel> you'd have to upgrade
<ebel> the old repos are still available at old-releases.ubuntu.com or something similar.
<dumb1224> so the old release repository is not getting new packages?
<ebel> you can't really add 10.04 repos to 8.04 OS. it just wouldn't pull packages from them
<ebel> dumb1224: it won't get any updates or changes, not even security fixes.
<ebel> There are very few good reasons *not* to upgrade.
<dumb1224> ebel: hmmm.....it supposes to be a long term support release right?
<ebel> long term support being 3 years on desktop, yes
<dumb1224> right. I see what you mean. better keep up to date then
<slashtom> "cztab playing with ubuntu for windows"??? - from the twitterweb
<czajkowski> yes
 * slashtom is confused
<czajkowski> work
<czajkowski> I use a windows desktop
<czajkowski> but I still use U1
<ebel> I saw you can stream music with U1. Do you use that?
<slashtom> i thought you were an open source evangelist?
<slashtom> isn't ubuntuone the music thing that doesn't work here?
<ebel> partially works here.
<ebel> But I'm unsure if streaming is different, since there are different licenceing models.
<slashtom> this is why i like jamendo.com - it's the same everywhere, non-discriminatory
<ebel> But I can't find out.
<ebel> (well I haven't looked too hard yet, more curious about personal recommendations ATM)
<slashtom> deadly, my super-TV-b-gone has shipped
<slashtom> now i can end this torment of sports being shown in bars :P
<czajkowski> ebel: did you apply for the Ubuntu offical book
<ebel> czajkowski: ages ago
<ebel> Is there a new one?
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> like people had to order a few months ago
<czajkowski> if you didnt get it
<czajkowski> you need to drop me a line with your details and I'll follow up on it
<tdr112> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-29
<czajkowski> http://lwn.net/Articles/460796/
<tdr112> czajkowski: it is a good quote
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> tdr112: if you were a member you could vote!
<czajkowski> *HINT*!
<ebel> hehe, cool
<czajkowski> subtle as a brick I am
<tdr112> czajkowski: i will i will
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/862162
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 862162 in unity "DBO does not go to sleep when I ask him to" [Critical,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> tdr112: get it in so >:(
<BenChapman> czajkowski: How do you join?
<czajkowski> BenChapman: join what ?
<czajkowski> BenChapman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<BenChapman> that'd be it. Thank you :)
<BenChapman> Ah good good. better start contributing :)
<czajkowski> it's about becoming more involved and having a say in the community
<BenChapman> exactly :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-30
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> hows things?
<slashtom> good morning
<BenChapman> Morning
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> did you find another teacher?
<czajkowski> teacher?
<slashtom> for the coderdojo
<slashtom> it's a great idea, wish there was something like that when i was a boy
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-24
<bootlkjkgf> mornin' All
<larryone> mourne
<slashbel> good morning
<larryone> hi tom
<slashbel> how's things?
<larryone> grand
<larryone> nice time in the balkins?
<slashbel> aye, it was good fun and interesting
<slashbel> 4,300km in total, 8 countries
<larryone> ebel, got gps traces of all of it? =0P
<larryone> I cant wait to see what kind of gps traces I manage to collect in south america
<slashbel> aye, we have almost all of the GPS traces… i think his battery ran out when we were riding from Dubrovnik to the bay of Kotor
<larryone> I've seen my parents pictures of Dubrovnik
<larryone> is it as amazing as the pictures look?
<slashbel> we didn't stop long to look around Dubrovnik, but we did spend a good bit of time in Mostar
<slashbel> did you see the videos?
<larryone> not yet
<larryone> work been too busy =0(
<slashbel> http://www.youtube.com/slashtomeu « we were doing video checkins along the way
<larryone> epic
<larryone> will have a lookk later
<slashbel> have to love that free WiFi is available almost everywhere we go
<slashbel> we used the forward-facing camera on my galaxy S3 to record them
<larryone> right now some french guys want to try to figure out why they cant get their french video files from their french servers to their french set top boxes
<larryone> i hate set top boxes
<larryone> "can you send us the results of `curl -I http://bla.com.....`  ??"
<larryone> "no, we dont have a command line"
<slashbel> oh dear
<larryone> this is likely to take all day
<larryone> will get cracking
<larryone> ttyl
<slashbel> enjoy, take care
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-25
<bootinfdsds> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org:8000/uupc.mp3
<czajkowski> ello
#ubuntu-ie 2012-09-26
<czajkowski> tdr112: airurando http://skycon.skynet.ie/2012/timetable.php
<czajkowski> timetable is up
<airurando> czajkowski: nice one, looking forward to it.
<airurando> ebel: slashtom: decided on go/no go for Skycon'12 yet?
<airurando> whoops that should have been slashbel
<airurando> ebel: slashbel: decided on go/no go for Skycon'12 yet?
<zmoylan> airurando: might be quicker to tweet them
<airurando> zmoylan thanks but no rush, just curious.
<zmoylan> tickety boo
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> zmoylan: you coming down
<czajkowski> hows' patrick you seen him lately
<zmoylan> my mobility is still an issue so unfortunately not.
<zmoylan> haven't seen patrick in ages.  we keep meaning to meetup but just keep miss timing our meetups.
<czajkowski> zmoylan: does he know about skycon ?
<zmoylan> he's fairly plugged in.  will poke him tomorrow and see.
<Victor9098> Hello room!
<czajkowski> Victor9098: aloha
<Victor9098> :-)
<czajkowski> Victor9098: where are you based?
<ebel> airurando: yeah I saw you asking earlier. i dunno, prob. not, only started paying attention to things in last few days
<Victor9098> Enfield (Meath)
<czajkowski> Victor9098: you coming to skycon weekend after next in limerick
<Victor9098> czajkowski: Originally I was hoping I would, but I do not think so now. Down to funds more then anything else
<czajkowski> <-- dinner
<czajkowski> bbiab
<Victor9098> Anyone come across this 'garda siochana' ransomware? Friend gave me a call this afternoon saying their PC had a big garda notification on it, popped over to have a look and its a ransomware that has been doing the rounds. Using Kaspersky to try to fix now
<ebel> Contact the guards? they might not be keen on someone impersonating them
<Victor9098> Yes, done that. Been in touch with Phoenix park. they said not to provide any payment details that it asks for
<Victor9098> They said they have been aware of it for a few months, even Irish versions of it out there
<Victor9098> Have a bad feeling Kaspersky has frozen...clock stuck at 9.26 :-D
<airurando> ebel: no prob. Would have been nice to meet up again.  Hopefully soon!
<airurando> hi czajkowski and Victor9098
<Victor9098> Howdy airurando
<airurando> pity you can't make skycon Victor9098
<airurando> had hoped to meet you there
<Victor9098> I was looking forward to it, but do not think its going to happen now
<airurando> nn
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-24
<tdr112> afternoon
<zmoylan-len> hi
<tdr112> hey zmoylan-len, did you make it to the drinks last night
<zmoylan-len> no, got caught up doing some shopping and couldn't make it
<zmoylan-len> that and the gaa thing going on in the city would have curtailed my getting about
<tdr112> I missed it too
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey czajkowski, still in Dublin ?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> in our kick off all day today and tomorrow
<czajkowski> thursday back to UK
<tdr112> who will eat all of the eggs , you will have way too much
<czajkowski> Jon will visit a the weekend to his family so we'll give them lots
<tdr112> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-27
<airurando> Is anyone familiar with "The Big Blue Button" virtual conferencing software?
<airurando> http://www.bigbluebutton.org/
<airurando> https://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/
<airurando> the organiser of Coder Dojo Athy is playing with the idea of running virtual sessions using this software
<zmoylan-hp> first time hearing of it
<airurando> me too zmoylan-hp
<zmoylan-hp> oh yeah, what's your email for me to send you all 5 ugj pics?
<zmoylan-hp> 2 i put up on twitter.  3 to go 1's a screen shot of the wonky screen glitch
<zmoylan-hp> actually might try just tweeting the 3 in 1...
#ubuntu-ie 2014-09-24
<airurando> Is anyone able to help Tom Taaffe with the internet connectivity query he posted to the mailing list?
<airurando> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ie/2014-September/001394.html
<tdr112> I saw that , its one of these that is hard to fix without having the pc infront of you
<airurando> totally beyone me.  He contacted me first and i suggested the mailing list.
<airurando> tdr112:  is a fresh install of 14.04 worth trying in his case?
<tdr112> who knows they have setup the bit in windows right
<airurando> thanks tdr112
